# Some easy plants



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I wanted to get some easy plants to care for, I have on java fern right now, should I get some more for my tank? i cannot get any kind of moss, I found some assorted swordtails or whatever they are called, and I saw some anubais. Are they easy to take care of?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ancharis, crypts, tropical hornwort, are easy to take care of.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw some hornwort but I am not sure if it was tropical


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Hornwort is Hornwort.  Anubias are easy to take care of. Like Java ferns, you'll want to attach them to wood or rocks. Don't bury the hard stem at the bottom.

Swords need a tad more light than the other plants listed. Also, they'll outgrow a 10 or 20g, so I wouldn't get them.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I am happy to use my lights daily now but I don't want to do extra like CO2 injectors and fertilisers. I like plants which are big, leafy and not messy. Suggestions?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Crypts, pennywort, dwarf swords.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most big leafy plants require more light. Your best bet would be hygrophilia species.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Crypts are low light, don't need fets, but it does help, and come on reds, greens, browns, etc. they also can get big and bushy when they get bigger.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Crypts ARE low light plants, but you can put them in a higher lighted tank and get different results. I believe I remember reading that one some site I was on. Something about one lighting makes the plant grow closer to the floor of the tank, while another lighting makes the plant grow upwards and out, correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

All low light plants will thrive in high light as well. Being "low light plants" just means that they will grow and do well in low light.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Where would I be able to check how many watts my light bulb is?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

check on the lightbulb. It should tell you on there.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

With tubes you can usually tell from the length too, although I don't know the specifics.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, I will check the light bulb, thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not all low light plants do well in high light tanks.........
Crypts are very adaptable, as weel as jave fern and moss.
A plants uptake depends on lots of factors.................
CO2 is key to adapting plants................
Tube length is generic and is usually based on N.O. flourescent. PC, T5, and MH are variable.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it bad to keep anubais bottom in sand? Because I was think I could get some Java Fern to put on my Driftwood and some anubais to put in my sand...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

The rhizome (hard stem-like part) of the Anubias shouldn't be buried. It will rot. Its fine to bury roots, but not the rhizome.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

my light says 18" Natural Daylight 47A does that have anything to do with watts?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Better to attach it to driftwood, I got some anubias nana today and will cut it in two and tie it to my driftwood.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

What's the best way to trim off the ratty looking leaves on my anubias nana? I didn't get an especially nice specimin, but the rhizome was at least long. Or should I just leave them to collect light? Also lots of fuzz on the leaves of one of my plants, I think I need some otos to eat it up.


----------

